# THis is really, really wierd.



## mczonie (Apr 3, 2021)

A couple of times when I called someone (and when she called me) there was this weird, middle-eastern music that played before the callee picked up instead of the usual sound of the phone ringing. What's really weird about it is that we both were on landlines (although the other person was on a cordless one.) This has only happened a couple times. 

I am guessing it's some sort of RF interference with her cordless phone. Ideas?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you sure she doesn't have a ringback tone?


----------

